#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 厚塗夕陽練習過程

## 狼尾

雖然說是過程但....前面上色的過程沒有拍
後面都是細節的加強 囧
不過也加減看囉XD"
左邊是圖,右邊是對照照片
1.大約的選色填色以及加上物件(雲),深色部分先忽略(下面房子以及山)

2.雲的細部處理(如果要更真實一定要放大到畫面只看的到一朵雲大小來慢慢修)

3.下面的天空部分上的差不多了,就先用淺色把山和房子的地方填色
(注意一定要後面的背景畫完才可以畫前面的東西,不然之後會很難修)

4.上面的雲處理得差不多了,換處理下面的物件(把深色上上去)

5.抱歉這裡真的跳得太多XD不過全部都是深色只要把輪廓大約畫出來就會畫很快了(因為不是重點)

完成圖


練習厚塗,而本人只要是厚塗上色都只會使用一個圖層
一個草稿,一個上色
之後再看看有沒有機會再放過程上來˙w˙

----------


## 月光銀牙

喜歡這幅畫的感覺<3

狼尾大有想要試試看畫油畫嗎?如果喜歡只用一個圖層的話

這幾乎與照片無差異了啊(膜拜

好奇這幅的尺寸是多少我試過自己出去外拍，但是話出來的作品都不進理想，後來才知道那種彩度很高的都是用很好的單眼(遠目

如果要畫風景畫還得事先把照片準備好，彩度調對之類的，作品大小決定了你的話可以多精細

好喔我不知道我在講甚麼了OHO

不知道狼尾花多久時間去畫這幅呢?

以上

----------


## 狼尾

> 喜歡這幅畫的感覺<3
> 
> 狼尾大有想要試試看畫油畫嗎?如果喜歡只用一個圖層的話
> 
> 這幾乎與照片無差異了啊(膜拜
> 
> 好奇這幅的尺寸是多少我試過自己出去外拍，但是話出來的作品都不進理想，後來才知道那種彩度很高的都是用很好的單眼(遠目
> 
> 如果要畫風景畫還得事先把照片準備好，彩度調對之類的，作品大小決定了你的話可以多精細
> ...


我母親會畫油畫(#
不過也不是說電腦畫的像油畫就要去畫油畫吧XDD
而且油畫也蠻燒錢的
照片是GOOGLE找的哦~不用花錢就可以練習了
(雖然自己有單眼

至於花多久時間大約是一個下午吧 :Very Happy:

----------


## 夢魘

一個下午就畫好了呃呃呃我大概要畫三天（死
看比例尺感覺原圖頗大啊...雖然說筆刷挑大一點就沒事
照片挑的真好w構圖蠻漂亮的

----------


## 狼尾

> 一個下午就畫好了呃呃呃我大概要畫三天（死
> 看比例尺感覺原圖頗大啊...雖然說筆刷挑大一點就沒事
> 照片挑的真好w構圖蠻漂亮的


選好看的照片來畫也是很重要的XD

----------

